# prüfen ob MySQL-Spalte existiert



## digi333 (12. August 2007)

Mit welchem Befehl kann ich prüfen, ob eine MySQL-Spalte existiert? Die Spalte möchte ich suchen ob sie existiert.

SELECT BrightAvg FROM upload_10082007_162639


----------



## maeTimmae (12. August 2007)

Eine spezielle Funktion gibt es, so weit ich weiß, nicht, aber über

```
SHOW FIELDS FROM `tabellenname`;
```
kannst du sämtliche Spaltenbezeichnungen abfragen. Den Gedanken mal weitergesponnen:

```
SELECT ('gesuchter name' IN(SHOW FIELDS FROM `tabellenname`)) AS `ist vorhanden` FROM `tabellenname`;
```
Weiß nicht, ob das funktioniert, sieht aber gut aus


----------



## digi333 (12. August 2007)

Ich suche einen PHP-Befehl der true zurück liefert wenn eine spalte existiert.

isset(SELECT BrightAvg FROM upload_10082007_162639)


----------



## maeTimmae (12. August 2007)

Simple Übung:


```
<?php
mysql_query("SELECT `columname` FROM `tabelle`");
if ((int) mysql_errno() == 1072) {
    // Spalte existiert nicht (Error: #1072) ...
}
?>
```


----------

